# Port St. Joe, 1st week of April



## C.Killmaster (Mar 21, 2018)

Headed down to PSJ for Spring Break, anyone got any tips for this time of year?  I have a 20ft Sea Hunt and we're staying at Presnells.  I've only been fishing the area for about a year, but I keep my boat down there.  As of right now, I'm hoping to troll for Spanish, hit the beach on the cape some for pompano and whiting, try for some blacktips in the bay, and possibly bottom fish just outside the bay off Mexico Beach if the weather permits.  I'm mostly interested in food fish, rather than sport with the exception of sharks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2018)

Charlie, you have a PM.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 21, 2018)

Good luck!  Let us know how you make out.  I love the PSJ area!  Be sure and stop by Indian Pass Raw Bar...I hear they opened up another restaurant in Memphis, TN of all places....same type set up...menu and honor system for drinks.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 22, 2018)

Rabun said:


> Good luck!  Let us know how you make out.  I love the PSJ area!  Be sure and stop by Indian Pass Raw Bar...I hear they opened up another restaurant in Memphis, TN of all places....same type set up...menu and honor system for drinks.



They have a sit down restaurant in Port St Joe as well now but it's not as good as the original.


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Other than cane pole fishing for Trout, Port St. Joe Bay is my favorite place to fish. Enjoy!!


----------



## bany (Mar 30, 2018)

The pomp’s are there now. May be in the bay when you’re there. Those buoys are a target too! Sheepshead love fresh shrimp.
Have fun!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 30, 2018)

Great Red and Trout fishing right in the presnells area.  Chance of Cobia if you get on the Seaside of the Cape.  Let us know how you fair?  We are going down in 2 weeks.


----------



## bany (Mar 31, 2018)

Lots of big sharks along the gulf side. Saw an 83” pulled in the other day!


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi....!
We are leaving tomorrow (Monday) and bringing our 19' Carolina Skiff.  Will be there until Sunday the 8th.
Will be staying in Mexico Beach, launching the boat at the MB Marina and also Highlands.  
I'd like to try Indian Pass at least for a few hours --- hear there are sharks around that area.  Don't really care what we catch as long as we catch and have lots of fun.

Bringing my crap traps as well for Blue Crap.  Tried it once, but had the wrong bait.  Hope this time is better.

Weather looks pretty decent, chance for storms Wednesday and Saturday........

PM me with a phone number if you run into any boat troubles OR find a good fishing spot you'd like to share.  I will have my 7 year old  son and he thinks he isn't going to catch any fish at all....I have to prove him wrong.  
Buddy and his 13 year old may meet us there 1/2 thru the week.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 1, 2018)

95g atl said:


> Bringing my crap traps as well for Blue Crap.  Tried it once, but had the wrong bait.  Hope this time is better.



This made my day!
Thanks for the chuckle.

BTW - I know what you meant.


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 1, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> This made my day!
> Thanks for the chuckle.
> 
> BTW - I know what you meant.



lol  haha   

Boat loaded up.  Gosh, lots of stuff just for a week.
Tire pressures all good, new bearings and grease couple weeks ago.  Lights work.  
Heading out after traffic (well, you know....rush hour I guess).......


----------



## bany (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple weeks I’ll be there! You having any fun Killmaster?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 7, 2018)

bany said:


> Couple weeks I’ll be there! You having any fun Killmaster?



The Spanish mackerel were on fire, so we spent most of our time after them.  Here's a few pics, but we caught a bunch every day we went out.  Caught a couple of bluefish, sheepshead, crabs, and whiting as well.  I'm smoking all the mackerel tomorrow for dinner and to put up for dip and mackerel balls later.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Apr 7, 2018)

Outstanding! We will be down in June. Hoping to get a little fishing in from the pier.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hard to beat them Mackerel. 
Sturdy flesh, oily fish.

Good anyway you cook them!
I like them grilled but breaded and
fried is really good too.

I'll be a little further south trying to get a few
Mackerel mixed in with the Trout run.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 8, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> The Spanish mackerel were on fire, so we spent most of our time after them.  Here's a few pics, but we caught a bunch every day we went out.  Caught a couple of bluefish, sheepshead, crabs, and whiting as well.  I'm smoking all the mackerel tomorrow for dinner and to put up for dip and mackerel balls later.





That's good stuff right there.
Lots of memories made.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 9, 2018)

The girls smiles tell it all. Glad y'all got some action!


----------



## Goat (Apr 10, 2018)

95g atl said:


> Hi....!
> We are leaving tomorrow (Monday) and bringing our 19' Carolina Skiff.  Will be there until Sunday the 8th.
> Will be staying in Mexico Beach, launching the boat at the MB Marina and also Highlands.
> I'd like to try Indian Pass at least for a few hours --- hear there are sharks around that area.  Don't really care what we catch as long as we catch and have lots of fun.



How was the fishing? 
I am taking the kayak down there Saturday and staying for the week. I will be out on the Cape.


----------



## Goat (Apr 10, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> The Spanish mackerel were on fire, so we spent most of our time after them.  Here's a few pics, but we caught a bunch every day we went out.  Caught a couple of bluefish, sheepshead, crabs, and whiting as well.  I'm smoking all the mackerel tomorrow for dinner and to put up for dip and mackerel balls later.



Looks like it was a great trip.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 13, 2018)

*spanish on fire*

great pics!

Those fish freshly grilled and served on a green salad are some of the finest eating on this earth.

Love the kids and mom having fun, that's what it's all about.

s&r


----------

